# M2 Tutorial?



## Jebediah54 (Jan 2, 2009)

I am interested in learning how to blindsolve. I saw the M2/R2 method, and I like it. I just have trouble learning just by reading it and trying to teach myself... Is there a video tutorial out there that I'm not seeing? If not, could someone make one?


----------



## KevinK (Jan 2, 2009)

Eric Limeback has a good tutorial for M2/Old Pochmann on youtube.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 2, 2009)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=M2+tutorial+video

I didn't even have to refine my search to see the aforementioned tutorial at the VERY TOP OF THE FIRST PAGE.

("M2 blindfolded tutorial video" woulda been a good thing to try, too.)


----------



## blah (Jan 2, 2009)

I love it how everytime someone posts a lmgtfy link, one of the results links back to the original thread (third result in this case)


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a video tutorial somewhere on youtube, my account is www.youtube.com/McWizzle94.


----------

